# 3.6L Engine Pictures



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## shellshock (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: 3.6L Engine Pictures (Wizard-of-OD)*

Eh, looks nice. Im shocked theres no engine cover blocking up the whole thing lol.


----------



## Mr Johann Vegas (Jun 10, 2004)

Not surprisingly, it looks pretty similar to the old VR. Although the angle is smaller (10.6 deg.), it was obviously needed to keep the width of the engine (across the banks) thinner, to fit in FWD applications, even with the increased displacement. Unfortunately, there also looks to be less metal between the cylinders, which means less oppurtunity to bore it out. Oh well...


----------



## 2dub2euro (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (Mr Johann Vegas)*

Forget about bore. You can must likely spool a GT42r on it.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (2dub2euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2dub2euro* »_Forget about bore. You can must likely spool a GT42r on it.


----------



## zippy_109 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: (PhReE)*

Actually I'm suprised they narrowed the angle. I heard it was changed, and I assumed they had to widden the angle to make room for a larger bore. This is the first block geometry changed since the first VRs.. But then I heard it was narrowed?? Did the elongated it then? The will thickness must be approaching bologna slices.








Yeah, if they drop this into the new .:R I'll have HP envy. Oh well...


----------



## Rabbit_Head (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (zippy_109)*

I am SO going to try to steel that from someones car.


----------



## VWinA (Oct 20, 1999)

*Re: (Rabbit_Head)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbit_Head* »_I am SO going to try to steel that from someones car.

Nice...







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Jetta2K76 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: 3.6L Engine Pictures (Wizard-of-OD)*

Looks like there's no infamous Intake Shifter Rod on this one either!


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: 3.6L Engine Pictures (Jetta2K76)*

Yeah tehre is, you can even see the secondary air chamber. The actuator is probably just on the other side. And Uh that thing is good, not bad, it might rattle but it gives gains. Mine used to rattle but dosnt anymore anyways.


----------



## silver gti glx (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: 3.6L Engine Pictures (PhReE)*

MK2 3.6?


----------



## JRaptor2000 (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: 3.6L Engine Pictures (silver gti glx)*


----------



## VRpilot (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: 3.6L Engine Pictures (silver gti glx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver gti glx* »_MK2 3.6?









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr. Hahns (Apr 15, 2004)

Will they be sending this engine in the MK5 GTI and Jetta with a 6spd manual tranny? That would be sooooo sweet!!!!


----------



## dumbestified (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: (Mr. Hahns)*

two fuel rails, two different injector bung locations to compensate for the intake port length difference... yes, I am envious my 12V does not have this. Did the 24V have this?
too bad the MK5 is so dreadfully ugly in my eyes, the powertrain options are astounding.


----------



## mattkosem (Apr 29, 2004)

Longitudinal mounting eh? I wonder why the switch...
--Matt


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (mattkosem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattkosem* »_Longitudinal mounting eh? I wonder why the switch...
--Matt

Um, looks transverse to me...


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (dumbestified)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dumbestified* »_two fuel rails, two different injector bung locations to compensate for the intake port length difference... yes, I am envious my 12V does not have this. Did the 24V have this?
too bad the MK5 is so dreadfully ugly in my eyes, the powertrain options are astounding.

No, Mk4 24v, even R32 only has one fuel rail.


----------



## Nuzzi (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: (PhReE)*

some one definately needs to put this in a corrado with AWD and a huge turbo.


----------



## luftwaffe (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: (Nuzzi)*

cant wait to swap this twin spooling HPA set up with the six speed and AWD into my 2000 jetta glx.. OOOOOOOOh SH%###^%$^$


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (luftwaffe)*

And I can't wait to pull the tired 12v outta my scirocco and slap this monster in!


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (luftwaffe)*

I just cant wait to HEAR one


----------



## luftwaffe (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: (nuugen) see pics*

hey nugen do you have pics
Id love to droool over your rocco. mine is for sale . I ran out of storage space.
Its in the classifieds section
props








rob


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (nuugen) see pics (luftwaffe)*









And I was drooling over yours, sick ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
IM me your e-mail and I will shoot some pics to you---people might get angry if I drop them on this thread...
And, oh yeah--BUMP


----------



## CannuckCorradoVR6T (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: (nuugen)*

Now I want to see the stripper version of the R36. Think plymouth GTX version of the Golf. No toys, just motor. Cars with 300hp and window cranks are cool.


----------



## Boost_Retard (Oct 10, 2005)

anyone have an idea of what this thing weighs in at?


----------



## Boost_Retard (Oct 10, 2005)

i called VW and this mean puppy can be had for only 23.000 CDN dollars! what a deal!
LOL


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (Boost_Retard)*

i think ill put one of these in a mk2


----------



## jaysvw (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*

Yay, chain drive and on the transmission side!


----------



## VR6ix (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (dumbestified)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dumbestified* »_two fuel rails, two different injector bung locations to compensate for the intake port length difference... yes, I am envious my 12V does not have this. Did the 24V have this?


you forgot to mention FSI direct injection and 12:1 compression...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

ALSO the new Passat is based on the same platform as the new Jetta/Golf... makes me hope the engine will fit in the smaller cars, or maybe a certain MKIV I know...


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (CannuckCorradoVR6T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CannuckCorradoVR6T* »_Now I want to see the stripper version of the R36. Think plymouth GTX version of the Golf. No toys, just motor. Cars with 300hp and window cranks are cool.

We think alike







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 04RSR32 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (Mr Black)*

since the new 3.6l is aluminum<spelling might be off sorry. Do you think it will have the same VR heat issues?


----------



## VR6ix (Oct 27, 2003)

pretty sure it's still iron block, aluminium head...


----------



## ArcticFox (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: (eurozex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurozex* »_Yay, chain drive and on the transmission side!









Wouldnt have it any other way


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (20th_Ann_GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20th_Ann_GTi* »_since the new 3.6l is aluminum<spelling might be off sorry. Do you think it will have the same VR heat issues? 

VR Heat Issues? They run wamr, but there aren't issues. It just warms my frozen fingers up faster in the winter. Ayeeee


----------



## 93vr (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: (PhReE)*

now can this motor be swaped into mk2 mk3 mk4 models like the r32 can?


----------



## drivegtis (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: (Mr Johann Vegas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Johann Vegas* »_Not surprisingly, it looks pretty similar to the old VR. Although the angle is smaller (10.6 deg.), it was obviously needed to keep the width of the engine (across the banks) thinner, to fit in FWD applications, even with the increased displacement. Unfortunately, there also looks to be less metal between the cylinders, which means less oppurtunity to bore it out. Oh well...
 its already a 3.6


----------



## Mr Johann Vegas (Jun 10, 2004)

Hey, just because its big doesn't mean it doesn't need to be bigger. Some people said 2.8 was enough for the original VR, but others still bored and stroked it out to 3 liters and up. So, someone might try for a 4 liter thumper with this block, I was just observing the closer spacing of the bores.


----------



## Vr6Fidelity (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: (Mr Johann Vegas)*

Question: Doesn't FSI imply direct cylinder injection? It looks like the injectors here shoot at the valves, but not in the cylinder. Im 
disappointed. That was what i thought was best about the new VR


----------



## RPTOFNDR (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: (Vr6Fidelity)*

Time to find an Mk1 GTi.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Vr6Fidelity)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vr6Fidelity* »_Question: Doesn't FSI imply direct cylinder injection? It looks like the injectors here shoot at the valves, but not in the cylinder. Im 
disappointed. That was what i thought was best about the new VR

I wouldnt be disappointed just yet as the pressure that FSi works with is beyond crazy.Besides fuel is sprayed into the combustion chamber when the valve is open,not when its closed.


----------



## VR6ix (Oct 27, 2003)

Here. I cut open a spare 3.6 that was getting in the way. Look for a DIY on chroming all the parts later
















Here's a snap of the throttle body... didn't put anything next to is to reference size scale... the bolts are t30 I bet. Which would roughly equal 75mm


----------



## Fastbird (Feb 18, 2006)

So is that a metal pintle cap on the end of the injector to allow it to withstand the combustion chamber heat??? Phenemonal design really, I find it really interesting. Looks like it's going to be a PITA to change injectors if one goes out on ya though.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Fastbird)*

Well it was about time Audi stopped production of there V6 engines and focused more on the VR6.VAG is the only brand I know that has 2 conflicting engine types....








from the top:
W12 (VW) - V12TTDi (Audi)
W8 (VW) - V8 (Audi)
VR6 FSi (VW) - V6 (Audi)
VR5 (VW) - Inline-5 (Audi)
They really need to stop this....








more 3.6L Blingyness...
































And an interesting picture of the W12 motor.Notice the 2 sensors in the valve cover.


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Which model Audi is that? The A6? I thought they were still coming with the 3.2 so that the V8 model wouldn't be threatened??


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (Mr Black)*

I can't wait to see this thing in the R36. It'll be nice to see a factory VW finally capable of not having its arse handed to it on a platter by an STI at every stop light. Now, if only VW would do something about using something other than open differentials with electronic differential locks. The best programming in the world is still going to leave such an AWD system limiting slip in integral amounts instead of constinuously with physical inputs as with REAL limited slip differentials. POOP on EDLs.







Yay for FSI and DSG







.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*

EDL is crap it just engages the BRAKE on the tire thats slipping to send power to the other side. Its terrible.


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_EDL is crap it just engages the BRAKE on the tire thats slipping to send power to the other side. Its terrible.

Amen


----------

